# Remington (Rayovac) 4AA headlamp in Lowe's



## smfranke (Dec 16, 2008)

While in Lowe's today, I saw a box of Remington headlamps in a cart (waiting to be put on display). They're made by Rayovac. Model # RMHL4AA-B .

The packaging stated 150 lumens. It's got a blood tracking mode. No doubt it comes in handy when stalking your fellow workers during a nailgun fight.

I scanned it & am pretty sure it showed 39.99.

I saw one on eBay for $30 shipped. I really like the 1xAA Rayovac lights that I got from Walmart & am very tempted.

more info here...
http://www.chuckhawks.com/remington_headlight.htm


----------



## Marduke (Dec 17, 2008)

Good find, looks very interesting. I found some better pictures and info with a little Googling:

http://www.flashlightz.com/product.php?p=remington_rmhl4aa-b&product=172824

Might be a real contender vs. the Energizer Hard Case Pro 100lm Cree


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 17, 2008)

It appears to have a similar heat-sink design as the PT Apex. For the price, it looks like it might be a very nice headlamp.

I'd like to know what colors the 5mm LED's are. I am guessing one is blue for the blood tracking feature, but wonder if the other one is red or white?

Also would want to know how many modes the main LED has?

That link did have some good photos, but it is too bad that they offered better photos of the battery box from all angles but didn't do the same for the lamp portion. I'd like to see a better photo of the rear of the lamp.

edit: I re-read the first link and answered some of my questions:

"The main beam switch cycles from high power to low power to off. The switch for the colored LED's cycles between lighting the two red LED's (night vision mode), then adds the blue LED with the two red LED's (blood tracking mode), then goes to an emergency flasher mode using the two red LED's, and then off."


----------



## MorePower (Dec 17, 2008)

The battery holder has a flashing red LED that can be switched on independently as well. Beam is pretty tightly collimated, but with some side spill. I may be able to get some white-wall shots this weekend.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 17, 2008)

If you are taking beam shots, could you take a couple photos of the lamp head from several angles? I'd like to see what the heat-sink looks like as well as how it is adjusted/aimed. . . .


----------



## MorePower (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll see if I can pick one up this Friday. If not, then it'll be next week at some point when I have time.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn, only four hours on high with four AA cells? That thing better light up to the end of the block, or that run time seems whacked. If they just had to include blue LED's (_again_), at least they segregated the switching from the main white LED's.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks pretty nice! I think I might have to pick this one up the next time I go to Lowe's.


----------



## Jumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Is the head assembled with screws? can it be opened? 
I have no use for red/blue leds but if the head can be opened they could be changed and used same time as main led. 
Im thinking: Neutral white for main and warm whites 5mm or a second neutral white in place of 5mm leds with wide beam optic driven original 5mm driver(long runtime)

Juha


----------



## Marduke (Jan 1, 2009)

Was this at the flashlight kiosk in the front of the store? My local Lowe's didn't even have a peg for this headlamp. I really wanted to look at one. I'm afraid I might have to go across town to the other Lowe's to even get a peak...


----------



## shadow745 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah at my local Lowe's I found it with all the other lights. Was kind of by itself to the side.

If you want to see any part of it e-mail me and I'll send a few pics as I have no idea how to post pics on here. Later!


----------



## shadow745 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes it appears that the headlamp will come apart as there are screws holding it together. Looks like somebody did their homework when they made this thing. Later!


----------



## nksmfamjp (Jan 1, 2009)

At our Lowes, they were just under $40. They were mixed in with all the other flashlights. Funny how a pure hunting headlamp is on sale locally at Lowes only! Talk about screwed up marketing.

Yes, every last piece can be disassembled. It is entirely screwed together, but be careful. Torque, is quite high on the self tapping screws. I believe it is because they are tightened with a power tool. Basically, they are tightened so fast, the plastic becomes gooey from heat and forms a heat seal to the threads. Loosening and retightening ruins this, but torque if close should hold fine. Also, the pivot screw and nut do not have proper tool access! In my example, they had the right amount of lube on the rubber seal surfaces, except on the battery compartment side.
I'm trying to get a review posted with pics by the end of the day.

So far, the only negatives I see are I'm not smart enough to look at the circuit and know if it is regulated, the non-descriptive packaging/few posted specs/no manual lead you to guess what you are really buying. Also, the low beam without the diffuser is too bright. Even with the diffuser, it is a bit too bright for reading


----------



## DM51 (Jan 1, 2009)

Please continue here...


----------

